# pourquoi dans mail les email considéré comme indésirables reviennent quand meme???



## tweek (10 Septembre 2005)

bonjour!!!

je recois de temps a autres de la publicité en cela m'ennuie cest pour cela que je les considere comme etant indesirables  cependant il reviennent quand meme...   que fait il faire pour bannir ces mails une bonne fois pour toute et sans passer par un logiciel antispam?


----------



## Fulvio (10 Septembre 2005)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> bonjour!!!
> 
> je recois de temps a autres de la publicité en cela m'ennuie cest pour cela que je les considere comme etant indesirables  cependant il reviennent quand meme...   que fait il faire pour bannir ces mails une bonne fois pour toute et sans passer par un logiciel antispam?



Tu peux toujours créer un filtre sur l'adresse de l'expéditeur qui supprime les messages en question.


----------



## kathy h (10 Septembre 2005)

Les "règles" dans préférences sont faites pour cela


----------



## averell (10 Septembre 2005)

Le nec du nec, c'est un filtre bayésien, comme SpamSieve.
Chez moi, ça évacue quasi tout.
Et je reçois beaucoup de messages.


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Septembre 2005)

Averell, la ferme!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Septembre 2005)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> bonjour!!!
> 
> je recois de temps a autres de la publicité en cela m'ennuie cest pour cela que je les considere comme etant indesirables cependant il reviennent quand meme...   que fait il faire pour bannir ces mails une bonne fois pour toute et sans passer par un logiciel antispam?




 Salut. 


 1) Donne tes adresses e-mail principales le moins possible.

 2) Filtre le spam au niveau du serveur.

 3) Filtre le spam à partir de Mail, en utilisant les règles.


 Je donnais quelques petits conseils un peu plus détaillés *ici*. 
 En cas de besoin, n'hésite pas à demander des compléments d'informations.


----------



## tweek (11 Septembre 2005)

cest bon! merci a tous! jai modifié ca dans les preferences... y'a plus qua voir si ca marche...


pour averell:   le filtre bayesien, ca peut etre une bonne idée..; mon antivirus avait cette fonction (bitdefender 8) mais l'installer sur un mac.....  :sick:  j'hésite a installer ce truc... 

en tout cas, merci a tous pour ce petit truc de reglage des regles


----------



## tweek (7 Octobre 2005)

eeet mmmm...; ca reviens quand meme!


Meme en rentrant l'adresse de l'expéditeur dans regles ca reviens  l'adresse de l'expéditeur cest pixmania.com y'a meme pas de ''@'' bizarre non?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

tout en bas de ces mail fastidieux et en tres tres petit il y a pas un lien qui dit 
" si vous voulez plus recevoir ect ect cliquez ici" ?


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout en bas de ces mail fastidieux et en tres tres petit il y a pas un lien qui dit
> " si vous voulez plus recevoir ect ect cliquez ici" ?


 
Ben s'il y a un tel lien, surtout ne clique pas!!!!!

A moins que tu sois vraiment vraiment vraiment sûr que le mail vient bien de Pixmania.
Mais si c'est un mail pour du viagra, un service porno ou autres qui ne soient pas des produits vendus par Pixmania... ne clique pas!!!

A.


----------



## tweek (10 Octobre 2005)

oui oui... cest bien un mail venant de pixmania vu que j'y ai acheté un clavier de pc et depuis je suis canardé... mais ce ne sont pas des pubs cochonnes et il n'y a meme pas de lien "cliquer ici si vous ne voulez plus recevoir d'emails" :hein: grrr menerrve 

j'en recois un au moins toute les semaines
j'ai limpression que l'adresse change a chaque fois vu ke l'adresse de pixmania du dernier mail est rentree dan sles préférences...   


le spam ces pas interdit???   :modo:


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Octobre 2005)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> le spam ces pas interdit???   :modo:



Si c'est bien Pixmania, alors ils vont te trouver une raison justifiant leurs mails (genre tu t'es abonné à leur ml)... le mieux serait de les appeler pour crier un bon  coup...


A.


----------



## tweek (11 Octobre 2005)

ouaip cest vrai!   le mieu est de la menacer en ecrivant à 60 millons de consommateurs et la il vont vriament flipper...


----------



## kathy h (12 Octobre 2005)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> oui oui... cest bien un mail venant de pixmania vu que j'y ai achet&#233; un clavier de pc et depuis je suis canard&#233;... mais ce ne sont pas des pubs cochonnes et il n'y a meme pas de lien "cliquer ici si vous ne voulez plus recevoir d'emails" :hein: grrr menerrve
> 
> j'en recois un au moins toute les semaines
> j'ai limpression que l'adresse change a chaque fois vu ke l'adresse de pixmania du dernier mail est rentree dan sles pr&#233;f&#233;rences...
> ...



Dans tes r&#232;gles tu ajoutes tous les noms qui sont dans les adresses e mail par exemple pour "De" : tu mets juste "contient" = pixmania et rien d'autre et tu peux ajouter dans la m&#234;me r&#232;gle d'autres &#233;l&#233;ments qui apparaissent dans leur mail.
&#231;a devrait marcher,


----------



## tweek (12 Octobre 2005)

aah ok!! en fait tu met juste une partie de l'adresse de l'expéditeur ou un mot repeté dans les messages de pixmaniaque

je pense que cest peut etre la solution vu que à chaque fois je mettait l'adresse exacte... ca arrangera peut etre la chose! je tien auc ourant si il y a du nouveau


----------

